# Who drives 10 hrs or more?



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week? If so, for how long and what do you do yo maintain your car?

I have started to drive these many hours and im trying to mitigate any mayor break downs.

I am up to date with schedule maintenance, ie oil changes, transmission flush, coolant flush etc, etc..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ihateu said:


> Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week?


If you have 10+ hours a day 6 & 7 days a week to earn an income, you'd probably find it more lucrative to get a real job with benefits.
Beating the shit out of your vehicle day in & out doesn't pay.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Ihateu said:


> Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week? If so, for how long and what do you do yo maintain your car?
> 
> I have started to drive these many hours and im trying to mitigate any mayor break downs.
> 
> I am up to date with schedule maintenance, ie oil changes, transmission flush, coolant flush etc, etc..


Are you making enough net profit?


Uber's Guber said:


> If you have 10+ hours a day 6 & 7 days a week to earn an income, you'd probably find it more lucrative to get a real job with benefits.
> Beating the shit out of your vehicle day in & out doesn't pay.


I guess I'm the exception to this rule.


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

Ihateu said:


> Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week? If so, for how long and what do you do yo maintain your car?
> 
> I have started to drive these many hours and im trying to mitigate any mayor break downs.
> 
> I am up to date with schedule maintenance, ie oil changes, transmission flush, coolant flush etc, etc..


If at am


Ihateu said:


> Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week? If so, for how long and what do you do yo maintain your car?
> 
> I have started to drive these many hours and im trying to mitigate any mayor break downs.
> 
> I am up to date with schedule maintenance, ie oil changes, transmission flush, coolant flush etc, etc..


If at the end of the week you average $20+ per hour then that's not bad. For most I believe the more you work the more you dilute that hourly rate which is why it's better to do this part time such as on the weekends so as to stay above $20/hr.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

With that much free time, you will make much more selling Weed, aka Ganja, aka Skunk aka George Bush, aka The Munchies Creator....


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> With that much free time, you will make much more selling Weed, aka Ganja, aka Skunk aka George Bush, aka The Munchies Creator....


And spend some time in jail. Definitely worth it. &#128175;


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ihateu said:


> Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week? If so, for how long and what do you do yo maintain your car?
> 
> I have started to drive these many hours and im trying to mitigate any mayor break downs.
> 
> I am up to date with schedule maintenance, ie oil changes, transmission flush, coolant flush etc, etc..


Why bother... if something breaks down, just push it onto the railway crossing and report it stolen (After the freight train runs through it). When the cops ask what happened say someone took it while you were taking a piss in the bushes. Worked for me.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Ihateu said:


> Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week? If so, for how long and what do you do yo maintain your car?
> 
> I have started to drive these many hours and im trying to mitigate any mayor break downs.
> 
> I am up to date with schedule maintenance, ie oil changes, transmission flush, coolant flush etc, etc..


There's a dude in Toronto who does - he loves posting his earnings too!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ihateu said:


> Do you drive 10 hrs or more a day 6 to 7 days a week? If so, for how long and what do you do yo maintain your car?
> 
> I have started to drive these many hours and im trying to mitigate any mayor break downs.
> 
> I am up to date with schedule maintenance, ie oil changes, transmission flush, coolant flush etc, etc..


I drive 10-12 hours a day 6 days a week. And I've been doing this, for 3 years (except for 6 months off for Covid) I started with a Ford Explorer with 70000 miles and now have over 250000 miles on that car

like you I do the basic stuff per the owners manual. I have a $40/mo car wash plan (unlimited washes) to keep the car clean. I have replaced suspension parts, tires and other stuff that wear out as needed. I have cans of spray paint and body filler in my garage to take care of the minor scratches and dents myself I haven't needed an alternator, or starter,

However I did learn here on UPthat the engine in my car has a fatal flaw. The water pump is mounted in the engine and is driven by the timing chain. A failure will put water into the oil and can cause an engine failure. it was a hard decision but with 200000 miles I spent $2200 to replace the water pump and anything else that could be replaced at the same time.

I budget $3500 a year (5 cents a mile) for maintenance and repair and in the almost 3 years doing rideshare have not spent that much

And the car is still running strong I expect to keep driving it until it ages out of Uber (5 more years)

Although you didn't ask about pay, others here have brought it up. I don't think in terms of dollars per hour. I have monthly and annual goals and as long as I meet those goals, I'm happy

so my advice is to learn about your car. (Hopefully yours won't have a fatal flaw like mine,) do the basic stuff and fix what breaks. As someone said above, your car will get beat up. Accept that. Your car is not a status symbol, it's a tool. As long as it serves it purpose getting folks from here to there safely, and in relative comfort it's all good


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Are you nuts?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Beating the shit out of your vehicle day in & out doesn't pay.





RideShare_Hustler said:


> I guess I'm the exception to this rule.


It's not a rule.
It is the law. 
The Law of Economics.
As sure as Laws of Physics.

There are no exceptions.
No exemptions.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> It's not a rule.
> It is the law.
> The Law of Economics.
> As sure as Laws of Physics.
> ...


You work in NYC? Under the wav program?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You work in NYC? Under the wav program?


I live on planet Earth, and the laws of Economics apply universally here.
And absolutely.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do 10-12 hours a day, 5-6 days a week.

All you can do to mitigate issues is pay attention to all fluid changes and regular maintenance. Understand what you can defer, and what must not be ignored.

Designed by humans, built by humans, driven by humans, fixed by humans, things will go wrong.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Amazon is on a hiring spree during COVID. You might be able to land a full time job with them, or temp and drive UBER less. But when I was forced to drive 10 hour days I discovered the 1 month oil change because you'll reach 3k miles real quick so oil changes will come much quicker. And Id say keep an eye on your tires and brakes. You probably want to pop the hood each day or at least once every three days when the engine is cool, and remove the radiator cap and look down into the radiator to make sure it's full( just because the overflow bottle is doesn't mean the radiator is) check your oil, and belts and hoses, look for leaks, make sure there's no oil and coolant mixing ( means you blew the head gasket, or worse) look at your battery terminals. Don't buy cheap tires Pep Boys specials are a waste of money and all other cheapo value brand tires. However Michelin or BFG makes good tires that last.

Lets see todays modern cars don't like water in place of coolant so make sure you use the right coolant for your car or you'll get corrosion in the cooling system and cooling parts will fail quicker. In your cars owners manual there's a maintence schedule and some of them have like a heavy use schedule. You should follow that. Keep an eye on your miles and go get things done accordingly, by mileage.

So you're going to discover that once you factor out your repair and maintence costs that you earn minimum wage, and you're killing your car to earn minimum wage. So I agree with others get a full time job, again Amazon is hiring, and the holidays are coming up so lots of places hire for seasonal, sometimes that becomes permanent. I was a service writer for an auto shop b4 covid UBER drivers kill their cars.


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

I drove 14 hours today and made $421. My plan is to drive 4 Saturdays a month, 14 hours each day.
Back in the day when RS was really good, I drove 10 hours a day, 7 days a week. But I grossed $2,500 back then. Now it is not worth it. Find a little job with good future and do RS on the side.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I live on planet Earth, and the laws of Economics apply universally here.
> And absolutely.


I have a 100k warranty on my vehicle.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My warranty was over long ago, so, I consistently spend about $2,500 CAD a year maintaining my car. I drive 50,000 KM a year too



4Runner lover said:


> Back in the day when RS was really good, I drove 10 hours a day, 7 days a week. But I grossed $2,500 back then.


When was that ? I've been at this three years and never seen it that good on a consistent basis.


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

4


ANT 7 said:


> My warranty was over long ago, so, I consistently spend about $2,500 CAD a year maintaining my car. I drive 50,000 KM a year too
> 
> 
> When was that ? I've been at this three years and never seen it that good on a consistent basis.


 SF, 4 years ago.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Drive a Prius an change the oil every 5k, it'll run like a top.
I do 40 to 50.hrs a week. Consistently make 1200 to 1600.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I have a 100k warranty on my vehicle.


As long as they don't know you do RS, lots of reports or warranties being voided for doing RS


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> As long as they don't know you do RS, lots of reports or warranties being voided for doing RS


Lol I got it at a TLC dealership, I have TLC insurance. They definitely know.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> If you have 10+ hours a day 6 & 7 days a week to earn an income, you'd probably find it more lucrative to get a real job with benefits.
> Beating the shit out of your vehicle day in & out doesn't pay.


 I agree 110%. Target is hiring for 15.00 an hour.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> I agree 110%. Target is hiring for 15.00 an hour.


$15 an hour taxable and doing what you are told to do when you are told to do it. No thanks - I'll take $22/hour after gas and tax free. Work when I want and take time off without having to ask for it. Freedom is a wonderful thing.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Drive a Prius an change the oil every 5k, it'll run like a top.
> I do 40 to 50.hrs a week. Consistently make 1200 to 1600.


 Prove it!!
My Mitsubishi gets 43-45 mpg, 9-gallon tank. I put 43,200 miles on my new car in less than a year (I can prove that). 
I drove 2 Prius's and the batteries failed here in AZ. Needed replacement which isn't cheap! In fact, 1 car battery was installed wrong and my car burnt up. Sued the mechanic big time!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oogie Pringle said:


> Freedom is a wonderful thing.


Recent elections seem to indicate that you are in the minority here.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Recent elections seem to indicate that you are in the minority here.


You said "minority". Bad boy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oogie Pringle said:


> You said "minority". Bad boy.


Yea, I know.
Meant it too.
Less than 50% of the population of the US believes in freedom.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I know.
> Meant it too.
> Less than 50% of the population of the US believes in freedom.


That's because libs are indoctrinating the sheep that America is a bad country. We are a sovereign nation. Biden supports open borders. Biden voters are therefore anti-American.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm 60 drive full time but not 40hrs. As long as I make 4to6 hundred a week I'm good. Right now I'm making 600 to a1000 a week while college is in. I'll drive a few hours in the day rest go back out at night. Unfortunately I'm just living day by day getting my bills paid and being able to save some to. What's helping me make more money sorry to say is because of the virus, not as many drivers in my area driving anymore, even on weekends.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oogie Pringle said:


> Biden voters are therefore anti-American.


I know.
And, that makes me sad.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I know.
> And, that makes me sad.


I have used those same exact words with many I know. I love my country, and if we were being invaded from the outside I would be the first to ask our military for a weapon and point me in the right direction. But the invasion is from within, and I have already accepted the fact that this nation will dissolve eventually. Our Constitutional Republic has been the longest experiment in world history. Every good thing comes to an end.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oogie Pringle said:


> I have used those same exact words with many I know. I love my country, and if we were being invaded from the outside I would be the first to ask our military for a weapon and point me in the right direction. But the invasion is from within, and I have already accepted the fact that this nation will dissolve eventually. Our Constitutional Republic has been the longest experiment in world history. Every good thing comes to an end.


I could find out who, but some famous philosopher once said something like "A democracy lasts until a majority of the citizens realize that they can vote themselves a raise."
If he's right ... we there.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Getting back to the OPs question, I would suggest you purchase an additive called ZMAX. It is comes in a flavor for engines, transmissions, and fuel systems. Get one of each. There's a kit. ZMAX is not like any other "additive" on the market. It is a super lubricant that soaks into the metal and extends the life of the powertrain.

The other option is to purchase an EV. I have 62K on a 2019 Chevy Bolt EV and the only maintenance cost so far has been two sets of tires.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Oogie Pringle said:


> $15 an hour taxable and doing what you are told to do when you are told to do it. No thanks - I'll take $22/hour after gas and tax free. Work when I want and take time off without having to ask for it. Freedom is a wonderful thing.


Tax free you say?


----------



## UberEatsDallas (Aug 29, 2020)

When I drove Lyft before the pandemic hit I made $300-$400 driving 6-8hrs a day for 3-4 days a week (when I felt like it). Sometimes I'd get really lucky on Fri. And Sat. with event surges. However, I drove evening into earlier morning, bar/club scenes. When I felt like driving I split the hours...
Friday and Saturday - 6pm to 10pm and 12am to 4am
Sunday - 4pm to 10pm
Monday thru Thursday - noon to 8pm

I only worked 7 days a week from mid July to mid August. Those days I focused on airports and downtown Dallas (family vacation times before school started and before college start up). Made a net of $1300 to $1500 each of those weeks. 

Holidays tend to increase rides and tips for me. 

You have to learn the city/cities you will be driving in to know what times will make it profitable for you.

As for car maintenance. Routine maintenance is a have to. Oil changes will come monthly or even every few weeks depending on the miles you rack up. You are going to become almost family with your tire company and oil change company. Make sure your rotate your tires at the milage you are instructed to. They can go fast if you don't maintain tires. Fluids, watch them. The more you drive the more likely a possibility they run low. I made fluid check daily before driving. All cars eventually need repairs running normal miles however you will be putting more miles on your than normal in a short time which will shorten your car's part lifespan. Pay attention, learn your car, become familiar with your auto repair specialist, and be ready with the money when unexpected happens.

Rideshare can be fun and eventful. It can also be dangerous and concerning.

Stay safe, drive when your are comfortable, don't push hours you aren't used to behind the wheel, and pay attention always.

Like I said it was before the pandemic. Now it may be different for the worse or the better.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Tax free you say?


Shhhhhh... Don't go bursting newbie's bubble. :whistling:


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Last week to front of the boarded up Hilton in San Francisco


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If your driving 10 hours a day 6 days a week your playing with a jack in the box.

Every crank puts you closer to the “pop”.

And the clown is going to have a repair bill in it’s creepy plastic hands.


----------

